# Welcher Rucksack mit 3l Trinkblase?



## Saubaer25 (24. März 2008)

Hallo!
Suche einen Rucksack mit 3l Trinkblase und einem Volumen von 15- max25l.
Welcher ist zu empfehlen?

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## HiLLs (25. März 2008)

kommt auf die geldfrage an! aber man sollte schon auch auf die qualität achten,von daher würde ich dir den DAKINE-NOMAD oder den DAKINE-APEX empfehlen


http://www.dakine-shop.de/index.php/cat/c17_Bike---Hydration.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faby (26. März 2008)

Da würd ich mir mal die Deuter Hydro-EXP Modelle anschauen...

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## alöx (26. März 2008)

Camelbak Havoc.

Ich find was Wiederstandfähigkeit angeht können Deute und Co. nicht mithalten.


----------



## Markus82 (26. März 2008)

Ich hab den Salewa Flexx15, 15 - 18 Liter und hat eine Vorrichtung für eine Trinkblase, wahlweise 2 oder 3 liter, sehr zufrieden damit.

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/f07723e008e6b2b1c44800f7e89e3f3f/cl/details/cnid/c743fc4a5066039f5.64115159/anid/e7645d480a25b1281.39882820


----------



## Saubaer25 (27. März 2008)

HiLLs schrieb:


> kommt auf die geldfrage an! aber man sollte schon auch auf die qualität achten,von daher würde ich dir den DAKINE-NOMAD oder den DAKINE-APEX empfehlen
> 
> 
> http://www.dakine-shop.de/index.php/cat/c17_Bike---Hydration.html



Hallo!
Finde die Aufteilung und Einteilung des Rucksacks nicht schlecht,auch die Verarbeitung soll sehr gut sein.Habe aber in der Bike gelesen ich Zitiere:das man bei heißem Wetter eine Kliemakatastrophe auf seinem Rücken haben wird.
Hast du einen dieser beiden von dir genannten Rucksäcke und kannst dies bestätigen?

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> ...Habe aber in der Bike gelesen...


Vielleicht ist das das Problem 

Ich habe den Deuter Hydro Exp 8 und kann nicht klagen.
Die Daten kenne ich jetzt so nicht, aber 3 Liter Flüssigkeit gehen schon rein 

MfG Kai


----------



## blacklord (27. März 2008)

Habe selber einen Camelbak HAWG.
3 Liter Blase und 15 Liter Volumen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, die Fächer sind nicht schlecht uns er ist sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Maiden (27. März 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe den Camelback MULE mit 3 Liter Blase.
Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht der aus. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Vollumen vom Rucksack selbst weiss ich nicht.


----------



## HiLLs (27. März 2008)

ich selber habe den Apex, hatte damals auch diesen beitrag gelesen!
hab mich aber dann doch dafür endschlossen! hab es auch nicht bereut der stauraum ist echt gross und das wasser aus der Trinkblase schmeckt auch nicht nach plastik so wie bei den Camelbacks! Und zu der Klimakatastrophe kann ich nicht viel sagen denn ich fahre keine touren oder längere strecken!!Bei mir selber keine Katastrophen.
Da ist Natürlich das system von Deuter schon etwas besser mit dem gitter im rücken!

gruss Hills


----------



## Udgard (27. März 2008)

Ich strampel mit `nem Cameback "Mayhem" und bin überaus zufrieden   und schmecke da kein Plastik raus....kann dann aber auch an meinen Geschmacksnerven liegen...muß ich mir Gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOLLAR (28. März 2008)

also ich hab den deuter race-X-air, damit bin ich super zufrieden. 3 liter gehen in jeden deuter rein. der race-x ist einer der kleinsten und selbst der ist für 3L blasen ausgelegt


----------



## illuminato (28. März 2008)

Genau mein Fred hier...bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack der die Protektoren und das Kleinkramzeugs aufbewahren kann! Die Trinkblase is zwar toll, man darf bloß nicht vergessen sie sauber zu machen...
Den Salewa find ich interessant...aber von der Optik her (ich kann ja leider über Funktion an sich noch nichts sagen) würde ich eher zu Camelbak tendieren...
Ansonsten: Immer weiter so mit dem posten der Erfahrungsberichte!

Edit: Hat vllt jemand Bilder von seinem belandenen RS wenn zB der FF-Helm dran ist oder die Protektoren? Das würde mir auch weiterhelfen!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. März 2008)

camelbak m.u.l.e. was besseres hab ich noch nicht in der hand gehabt. besitz ich auch selber. sehr robust und viele fächer.


----------



## manuel123 (3. April 2008)

Ich hab den Deuter Attack - Passend für 3 L Trinkblase, integrierter Rückenprotekor und abnehmbare Halterung für Freeridehelm und Protektoren. Bin super zufrieden damit obwohl ich gar nicht freeride^^ - Benutze ihn zum ganz normalen Tagestourfahren!


----------



## _mike_ (3. April 2008)

Ich hab grad 4 verschiedene vor mir liegen:

- Dakine Apex: wäre groß und gut aufgeteilt, aber das Rückenteil ist mir zu weich da ich oft lange Touren fahre
- Jack Wolfskin Vulcano 24: super Rucksack mit vielen Details, aber da passt ja nur eine 1L Blase rein weil der so ein Loch in der Mitte hat wo die heiße Luft vom Rücken rauskommen soll  
- Oakley Tool Box 3.0 Groß und gut mit vielen Taschen, aber auch da ist mir der Rücken zu schwammig
- Camelbak HOSS: großes und wasserdichtes Hauptfach, oben ein Rollverschluss mit Klett wie bei den Ortlieb Taschen, gute Belüftung am Rücken und gute Fachaufteilung plus Trinkblase inclusive.  

Ich denke der HOSS wird meinen alten Deuter ersetzen, auch wenn ich dessen Tragesystem am besten von allen finde. Für die Mehrtagestouren und den Transalp hab ich ja immer noch den 30L Deuter rumfliegen


----------



## Sludig667 (4. April 2008)

Mein Tip:

CamelBak Havoc 2008  

Die Camelbak Trinkblase und das Mundstück find ich das beste aufm Markt. Den Mule hab ich auch.Für nen Nachmittagsausflug oder ne Tagestour mit wenig Gepäck ist der voll okay, aber für nen Tagesausflug mit Protektoren und anderen Zeugs ist der Havoc besser(immerhin 4l mehr Stauraum, die Riemen außen, seperate Fächer für Brillen uvm). 

Rock On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virtue (4. April 2008)

Maiden schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vollumen vom Rucksack selbst weiss ich nicht.



Sollten 9l sein, allerdings ist es imho ein wenig schwierig noch größere Mengen in den Rucksack zu bekommen, wen man wirkich drei Liter Flüssigkeit in die Trinkblase einfüllt. Reicht für Tagestouren, mit Essen, Werkzeug, Ersatztrikot, Beinlinge etc. Außen lassen sich auch noch einige Gegenstände befestigen, aber wenn ein bisschen mehr mitgeführt wird, wird er wohl zu klein.
Am besten (so hab ich das gemacht) mit dem was man ca. mitnehmen will in das Geschäft, kurz einem Verkäufer bescheid geben und dann mal testweise den Rucksack der Begierde einräumen, dann weiß man was wirklich reinpasst oder eben nicht. Und wie der Tragekomfort dann ist.


----------



## mischuer (4. April 2008)

Deuter bike 1
Deuter blase und Camelback Mundstück dazu.


----------



## Hebus (4. April 2008)

Moin,
heute ist endlich meine "Deuter Hydro EXP 12" angekommen. Ich hab ihn noch nicht wirklich getestet, aber ein paar Dinge kann ich schonmal vorab sagen. Vor allem im Vergleich zu einem aelteren Modell (ca. 3 Jahre) des "Camelbak M.U.L.E.":
- Die Trinkblase des Deuter ist einfacher zu reinigen, weil sie oben offen ist und man so bequem mit dem Arm rein kommt. 
- Der Schlauch des Deuter laesst sich wesentlich einfacher durch die Oeffnung im Ruecksack faedeln.
- Das Mundstueck des Deuter funktionieren eben so gut, wie die des Camelbak. (Wie der das nach einem Jahr aussieht kann ich natuerlich noch nicht sagen)
- Bei prall gefuellter Blase liegt die Deuter viel angenehmer am Ruecken, als der Camelbak. Der Camelbak fuehlt sich da eher sackartig an und der Deuter wirklich nach einem ordentlichen Rucksack - sehr angenehm.
- Die Auflageflaeche am Ruecken ist bei beiden etwa gleich, beim Deuter etwas groesser.
- Der Deuter ist schoen kompakt, ohne Benzel usw, die sich vielleicht irgendwo verfangen koennten, wie beim M.U.L.E....
- Die 12 Liter Volumen hoeren sich vielleicht erstmal viel an, aber ich finde ihn recht flach. Fuer Tagestouren passt halt noch ein bissel was rein. 
- Die Helmhalterung ist clever gemacht, nettes Detail. Fuer Ausfluege bestimmt ganz nett.
- Die Regenhuelle laesst sich recht einfach und sicher anbringen. Auch wenn ich sie wahrscheinlich nie brauchen werde...
- Faechereinteilung ist sinnvoll geloest worden.
- Die Ruecksackerweiterung vergoesster das Hauptfach.
- Der Quergurt ueber der Brust ist elastisch. 
- Nachteile habe ich an dem Deuter noch keine gefunden
- am Rucksack und am Hueftgurt sind je zwei Netztaschen - sind wohl relativ nutzlos, aber stoeren auch nicht weiter.

Was mir sofort an dem Deuter gut gefallen hat ist zum einen die augenscheinlich sehr gute Verarbeitung und zum anderen sein kompaktes Aussehen. Bei genauerem hinsehen fallen dann einem noch viele kleine, clevere Details auf. 

Deuter: Super Job, hab mich sofort verliebt  


Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## Saubaer25 (13. April 2008)

Hallo!
Was haltet ihr von diesem Rucksack? : http://www.lezyne.com/Year2/PowerPack.htm#
oder diesem: http://www.lezyne.com/Year2/AllPack.htm

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Hufi (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe zur Zeit für Tagestouren den Camelback MULE. Nachteil hier sind die vielen Riemchen an der Aussenseite. Es besteht immer die Gefahr das man irgendwo hängen bleibt. Und viel ein packen geht auch nicht wenn die Trinkblase voll ist.
Für längere Touren nehme ich immer den Deuter TRANS ALPINE 30! Bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Diesen gibt es auch als 20l?, aber auf jeden Fall in 25l Version. Ich habe den Rucksack lieber ein bißchen größer und muß die ganzen Sachen nicht so zusammen knüllen. Vom Tragen her perfekt da rutscht nix mehr. Im Bauchgurt sind noch ein paar kleine Taschen für Geld oder das Telefon. 
Der Helm läßt sich sehr gut befestigen da wackelt nichts mehr. Auch sonst gibt es noch jede Menge kleiner Fächer für Brille, Karte, Kamera usw. Das Hauptfach im Rucksack läßt sich teilen. Eine Tasche für die Trinkblase ist auch vorhanden, direkt an der Rückseite innen.
So und hier noch ein paar Bilder:
Rucksack mit Helm 




Rucksack von der Seite




Rückenseite




Als Trinkblase verwende ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten die von Camelback. Die Blase kaufe ich mir ca. alle 1,5Jahre neu. Da das Reinigen des Schlauches nicht so gut geht. Das Mundstück ist sehr gut!


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2008)

Ich habe auch den Havoc und bin relativ zufrieden mit dem. Störend finde ich nur, dass die Tasche, in die ich mein Werkzeug stecke, so schlecht zu erreichen ist, wenn sich etwas in der Hauptkammer befindet.


----------



## Tifftoff (14. April 2008)

Schwarzer Camelback Mule in der Militärversion, Der hebt die nächsten 20 Jahre. da aus stabilem Cordura gefertigt. Der Sitz ist auch bedeutend besser als bei meinem alten Mule.


----------



## Saubaer25 (15. April 2008)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Rucksack? : http://www.lezyne.com/Year2/PowerPack.htm#
> oder diesem: http://www.lezyne.com/Year2/AllPack.htm
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen bzw.besitzt einer einen dieser Rucksäcke?

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2008)

so so .... nun ich auch mal 

gibts schon neue Erfahrungen etc. 

suche nen Rucksack der schon gut aussehen sollte, später mal nen FF Helm abhaben kann ... und Platz, muss aber auch Tourentauglich sein ... um die 4h ....greeets


----------



## polo (22. April 2008)

wieviel platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu Lei (22. April 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade den Deuter Exp 12 beim Stadler fÃ¼r 39.90â¬ gekauft. Super Preis fÃ¼r diesen Rucksack. Eine 3l-Trinkblase ist dabei.


----------



## ralfisto (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab den Medal/Tillen von Gerber. Bin super zufrieden. Das Trinkreservoir kann in der Spülmaschine gereinigt werden. Hab das Trinkventil von Nalgene mit Magnet nachgerüstet.

http://www.sportprofishop.de/Trinksysteme.htm

Gruß

ralfisto


----------



## JansonJanson (23. April 2008)

glaube werde mit nur einem nicht glücklich 

denke werde mir den Havoc und Mule ausm Ami Land bestellen ...


----------



## Nerve77 (23. April 2008)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit diesem Deuterteil samt Rückenschutz?

Danke


----------



## Saubaer25 (23. April 2008)

Hallo!
Was haltet ihr von diesem: http://www.sportprofishop.de/Gerber_Hydrationpack_Reservoir.htm
Trinkreservoir? Hat das einer von euch und kann berichten?
In welche Rucksäcke (12-20 l Volumen) mit Trinkblasenvorbereitung passt es rein?

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## ralfisto (24. April 2008)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was haltet ihr von diesem: http://www.sportprofishop.de/Gerber_Hydrationpack_Reservoir.htm
> Trinkreservoir? Hat das einer von euch und kann berichten?
> In welche Rucksäcke (12-20 l Volumen) mit Trinkblasenvorbereitung passt es rein?
> ...



Hallo Andreas, *s. o.*

hab mir auch zunächst nur das Trinkreservoir für meinen Aldi-MTB-Rucksack bestellt. Passt auch da gut rein. Lt. Produktbeschreibung passt es in alle handelsüblichen Rucksäcke mit Fach für Trinkblasen (s. auch Maßangaben). M. E. aber auch in andere Rucksäcke, da es ja ein der Rückenform angepasster, *ausgeformter* Kunststofftank ist. Die Gerber Rucksäcke sind natürlich optimal von ihrer Form her angepasst.

Ich bekomm in den Tillen alles rein, was ich für eine normale Tagestour mit MTB oder für eine Bergtour brauche. 
http://www.gerbergear.com/browse.php?all=252

Gruß 

Ralf


----------



## Saubaer25 (24. April 2008)

ralfisto schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, *s. o.*
> 
> hab mir auch zunächst nur das Trinkreservoir für meinen Aldi-MTB-Rucksack bestellt. Passt auch da gut rein. Lt. Produktbeschreibung passt es in alle handelsüblichen Rucksäcke mit Fach für Trinkblasen (s. auch Maßangaben). M. E. aber auch in andere Rucksäcke, da es ja ein der Rückenform angepasster, *ausgeformter* Kunststofftank ist. Die Gerber Rucksäcke sind natürlich optimal von ihrer Form her angepasst.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Reservoir?
Ich kaufe nicht gerne die "Katze im Sack"deshalb ist es immer gut wenn jemand das Reservoir schon hat und seine Erfahrungen weitergeben kann.
(Tragekomfort im Rucksack,Mundstück...usw.)
Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht schreib doch bitte mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht. Danke!

Von der Sache her hört sich die Beschreibung ja gut an.Besonders gut gefällt mir,das man es in der Spühlmaschine reinigen kann.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## ralfisto (24. April 2008)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Reservoir?
> Ich kaufe nicht gerne die "Katze im Sack"deshalb ist es immer gut wenn jemand das Reservoir schon hat und seine Erfahrungen weitergeben kann.
> (Tragekomfort im Rucksack,Mundstück...usw.)
> ...



Hallo, hier der Versuch,

durch die dem Rücken angepassten, geformten Wölbung und dem noch relativ weichen Kunsstoff, liegt das Reservoir gut auf und stört nicht sonderlich. 
Es kann auch gut befüllt werden, wenn es sich im Rucksack befindet, weil es nicht zusammengedrückt ist (aneinander klebt).

Die Isolierung des Schlauchs verhindert auch ein unangenehmes Aufwärmen des Inhalts.

In den Korb der Spülmaschine wird es nach Entfernen des Schlauchs wie eine Trinkflasche aufgestellt.

Die Getränke nehmen nach meinem Empfinden keinen Kunststoffgeschmack an.

Das Originaltrinkventil hab ich bisher nicht benutzt. Es muß durch Zug erst geöffnet werden (Beißventil).

Ich hab es gegen das oben beschriebene Nalgene Ventil (vom selben Versender, s.o.) ausgetauscht. Es erscheint mir da wesentlich praktischer (nur Beißventil). Es läßt sich im Winkel vestellen. Kommt zerlegt mit in die Spülmaschine. Das Andocken des Mundstücks an den Magnet am Schultertrageriemen des Rucksacks klappt auch ganz fix.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## JansonJanson (25. April 2008)

so der Mule ist bestellt .... fÃ¼r 64â¬ inkl Express ... n1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu Lei (26. April 2008)

Mu Lei schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade den Deuter Exp 12 beim Stadler für 39.90 gekauft. Super Preis für diesen Rucksack. Eine 3l-Trinkblase ist dabei.



Habe den Rucksack heute getestet und bin nach 10km gleich in den nächsten Radladen und habe mir ein Mundstück vom Camelbak geholt. Das Deuter hat getropft ohne Ende. Das Camelbak ist absolut dicht.


----------



## bernd_andre (28. April 2008)

Nabend,
Ich habe mir den Dakine Apex gekauft, da ich zu vernünftigen Freeridestrecken schnell 1 Stunde hin brauche. Somit wird eine kurze Runde Rocken schnell zum Tagesausflug. 
Demendsprechend waren die Anforderungen  klar:
Großes Resevior 
Großer Stauraum für alles mögliche
Protektoren und Helm transprotierbar ohne das man das selbige laufend in den  Nacken bekommt.
Und im Idealfall alles so gepackt, dass man nicht alles auseinander nehmen muß, um an den Schlüssel zu kommen.
Die vielen Fächer und die Optionen den Full Face Helm/normalen Helm an und die Protecktoren unter dem Rucksack anzubringen, ermöglichen es schnell an den Inhalt zu kommen, ohne das alles ausgepackt werden muß.
Selbst die Blase ist ohne Problme nachfüllbar, da diese in einem seperaten Fach sitzt und die Blase durch das Ventil automatisch schließt.
Ich benutze den Rucksack nun seit 2007 täglich. Er liegt sehr angenehm, nahezu unauffällig am Rücken. Die angesprochende Belüftung ist tatsächlich mäßig aber wer mit nem Freerider Freeridetouren fährt kommt so oder so in schwitzen, egal wie gut das Belüftungssystem ist.
Das ist der Tribut den man an den Komfort zahlt.

Meine Kritikpunkte:
Preis 110  bei Amazon ( mein damals bester gefundender Preis )
Bei einem so durchdachten Rucksack... warum gibts es keine Kappe damit das Mundstück nicht dauernd im Dreck landet !!!!


----------



## bioelektrik (28. April 2008)

Ich habe den Vaude Bike Alpin Air 25 + 5 mit einer 3L Trinkblase von Deuter.
Ist mein ständiger Begleiter sowohl auf Tagestouren als auch bei Feierabendrunden. Verarbeitung top und der Tragekomfort einfach spitze.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!

-Peter


----------



## _mike_ (28. April 2008)

Hier ein kurzes Feedback zum Camelback H.O.S.S. nach den ersten Touren:

Super zu packen, auch mir AM-Helm und Protektoren sind !alle! Fächer noch voll zugänglich. Sitzt hervorragend auf dem Rücken, und dank der neuen Wabenstruktur und dem "Kamin" schwitzt man nicht so wie beim Dakine oder anderen.
Ich war ja mit dem Rückensystem vom Deuter verwöhnt, nur sind die echt mäßig was das Mitführen von großen Helmen und Protektoren angeht. Der  H.O.S.S. kann alles viel besser, und der Rücken is mindestens gleich gut.


----------



## sonntagskind72 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann den Camelbak Blowfish wärmstens empfehlen, das Staufach läßt sich sehr komfortabel vergrößern - sehr flexibel das Ganze!
Grüße,
sonntagskind


----------



## styler91 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich mische mich mal auch eben ein 

Also,
ich suche auch einen Rucksack, mit dem ich bis zum Nächsten Trail fahren kann, Meinen Full Face Helm verstauen kann, meine Protecktoren verzurren kann, bei dem ich Platz für das notwendigste Werkzeug habe, der Komfortabel ist und genügend Stauram für den anderen Kram bietet den man so braucht. Der Rucksack sollte aber auch nicht Stören wenn mann irgend ein Trail runterheizt oder über einen Drop Springt. Der Rucksack sollte halt auch was aushalten, denn meistens siehts so aus das ich mir nach der Arbeit noch mein Radel schnapp und zu Dirtline fahre und somit immer in benutzung ist.

Was ich cool finde ist die Trinkblase, was ich am Wochende wieder gemerckt habe, dass ich die Gruppe aufhalte weil ich mein Rucksack vom Rücken nehmen muss um aus der Flasche zu trinken, was mir wichtig ist das die Trinkblase mehr als ein Liter Fasvermögen hat, den jeder halbwegs gesunde Mensch trinkt beim Radfahren mehr als einen Liter.

Also ich habe da so an den Dakine Apex, Nomad (die einige Leute fahren die ich kenne und die mit denen Modellen sehts zu frieden sind.) oder der Lezyne - Allpack, ist mir sofot ins Auge gesprungen und macht ein sehr Solieden und robusten bzw. Aufgeräumten Eindruck. 

Dakine Nomad : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...DaKine-Nomad-Rucksack-Sommer-2008::11246.html

Dakine Apex: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...pex-Freeride-Bike-Pack-Sommer-2008::9722.html

Lezyne - Allpack: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ecke/Lezyne-Allpack-Rucksack-2008::11116.html

Wie ich hier lesen konto seit ihr hier ziemlich pro Cammel und Deuter eingestellt aber ich würde gern bei diesen Modellen bleiben  
In weclhem Punkt ich mir nicht schlüssig bin ist, Lezyne oder Dakine?
Der Lezyne, hat halt im vergleich zu den zwei Dakines wenig Fassvermögen. Und auch von denen die sich hier zu den Dakines geäußert haben höhrt man überweigend nur gutes.
"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frißt er nicht!" Wer nett wenn mir jemadn Helfen könnte, sich lohnt das Versuchskanienchen (da Lezyne ziemlich neu ist) zu spielen oder bei dem Altbewehrtem zu bleiben?  

Vielen dank

gruß styler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2008)

Hey hey, den Nomad hatte ich neulich in der Hand, von der Verarbeitung her hat er nen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, kam mir jedoch "relativ klein" vor ... k.a. warum ... der Apex ... sieht sehr nett aus ... 
Habe mir jetzt erst mal nen CamelBak Mule geholt, aber für große Touren muss für den Sommer auch noch nen bigOne her


----------



## styler91 (6. Mai 2008)

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=676&nodeid=15&subnav=15&ps_lo=90

Denke ich bleibe bei Dakine und nehme den Nomad ?!
Kann ich, an dem auch mein Full Face hinzurren wie am Apex?

Gruß


----------



## Kaljakop (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Camelbak MULE.
Uns zwar will ich ihn mir auch uz legen, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher ob er das richtige für mich ist.
Ich will in ihm Handy, Portemonnaie, Schlüssel, 3-Liter-Trinkblase, Ersatzschlauch, Mini-Werkzeug und mein relativ großes und scheres Schloss unterbringen.
Schloss:Granit City Chain X-Plus 85 cm.

Meine Frage: passt das alles gut in ihn rein und ist der Tragekomfort zufriedenstellend?
Wie ist es mit rumhüpfen oder rutschen auf dem Rücken?
Gibt es einen besseren in dieser Produkt- und Preisklasse?

Ich bedanke ich schon mal im Vorraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Havoc und konnte den Mule leider nie probieren aber die von dir beschriebenen Gegenstände sollten in nahezu jeden Rucksack passen. 

Btw: Das Schloss habe ich auch, aber in kürzer. Da wiegt das ja schon unmengen, bei 85cm muss es dich ja auf dem Boden schleifen ;-)


----------



## thies (10. Juli 2008)

hey leute,

vll kann mir einer helfen. ich suche n rucksack der folgendes erfüllen soll:
-15 (+-) liter fassungsvermögung
-3 liter trinkblasen fach/halterung
-gute ventilation (das ist wichtig weil ich leicht schwitze ->dakine fällt weg)
-helhalter natürlich (wenns geht sollte auch n fullface dranpassen)
-protektoren müssen dran gehen
-regenhülle (muss aber nich)

eigentlich gefällt mir der schon angesprochene deuter hydro exp sehr gut doch bezweifle ich, dass da protektoren und ff helm dran gehen oder was meint ihr? ausserdem: kann man die hüftgurte auch abmachen oder verstecken damitse nich immer im weg rumbaumeln wenn man se nich braucht?


----------



## fissenid (10. Juli 2008)

thies schrieb:


> eigentlich gefällt mir der schon angesprochene deuter hydro exp sehr gut doch bezweifle ich, dass da protektoren und ff helm dran gehen oder was meint ihr? ausserdem: kann man die hüftgurte auch abmachen oder verstecken damitse nich immer im weg rumbaumeln wenn man se nich braucht?



Hallo 

genau diese Punkte würde ich dir auch nicht bestätigen. Ich habe den HydroEXP12. Das mit dem Helm ist schon mit dem "normalen" Helm knapp genug, und ndann nen Fullface keine chance...... die Protektoren wird noch problematischer.!!
Hüftgurte sind fest!


----------



## Hanussen (10. Juli 2008)

thies schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> vll kann mir einer helfen. ich suche n rucksack der folgendes erfüllen soll:
> -15 (+-) liter fassungsvermögung
> ...



Ergon BD2
Schau mal im Thread über die Ergon Rucksäcke, etwas weiter unten auf der Seite, rein.


----------



## thies (10. Juli 2008)

schaut ja garnich mal schelcht aus. aber der preis gibt mir doch zu denken. ausserdem, dass er teilweise wackeln soll (denn der ein oder andere drop und sprung is schonmal bei mir dabei wenn auch nich zu dolle). aber sonst scheint der doch recht gut zu sein. vorallem das dolle tragesystem. 
ich guck mich mal über die seiten der outdoorhersteller udn guck was es noch so alles gibt.


----------



## Kaljakop (10. Juli 2008)

Kann man mit dem Camelbak MULE zufrieden sein?
Ist er brauchbar?
Wie leicht ist er denn zu reinigen, wenn er mal schmutzig wird, also gehen Dreckspritzer leicht ab?


----------



## wakeupscreaming (10. Juli 2008)

Es gibt Waschmaschinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist aber immer mit relativ viel Arbeit verbunden 
Ich habe jetzt einen Deuter, der mir aber zu groß ist, und bei dem kann ich kurz mit nem lappen oder meiner hand drüberwischen und schon ist er wieder fast komplett sauber.


----------



## Hanussen (10. Juli 2008)

thies schrieb:


> schaut ja garnich mal schelcht aus. aber der preis gibt mir doch zu denken. ausserdem, dass er teilweise wackeln soll (denn der ein oder andere drop und sprung is schonmal bei mir dabei wenn auch nich zu dolle). aber sonst scheint der doch recht gut zu sein. vorallem das dolle tragesystem.
> ich guck mich mal über die seiten der outdoorhersteller udn guck was es noch so alles gibt.



Schaut nicht schlecht aus - ist auch nicht schlecht (sogar eher gut *g*).
Über das "Wackeln", wie auch ich es beschrieben habe, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Das ist im Zweifelsfalls nur eine Einstellungssache (zu der ich zu faul bin *g*) und kommt wirklich nur sehr selten vor. Ich habe auf Freeride-Strecken mit Drops und Sprüngen absolut keine Probleme damit!
Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich eine kleine Hürde und ich will den Rucksack daher nicht als ultimative Lösung darstellen, es gibt sicher gleichwertige.
Wenn ich Bilder mit Protektoren und/oder Helm dran machen soll, einfach melden.


----------



## Baxx (11. Juli 2008)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Camelbak MULE zufrieden sein?
> Ist er brauchbar?
> Wie leicht ist er denn zu reinigen, wenn er mal schmutzig wird, also gehen Dreckspritzer leicht ab?



Was hast du jetzt für einen Deuter? Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht der Race X Air, schönes Tragesystem, nicht zu groß, 3 Liter passen rein.


----------



## Kaljakop (11. Juli 2008)

Was für einer das ist, weiß ich nicht, der ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und ist auch kein spezieller Bike-Rucksack, sondern mehr ein Arbeits/Studenten-Rucksack.
Aber ich möchte auch mal was naderes als Deuter ausprobieren auch wenn ich mit meinem aktuellen soweit sehr zufrieden bin bis auf dass er halt zu groß ist.


----------



## Kaprado (11. Juli 2008)

hab ich mir heute gekauft, erste Tour war gleich sehr angenehm. Klar schmeckt man ein bisschen Plastik raus aber nicht so das es stoerend ist. Der Rucksack hat viele kleine Gimmicks die echt Spass machen. Fuer knappe 60 Euro ist das echt eine Empfehlung.


----------



## thies (16. Juli 2008)

also ich denke ich werde mir n kleinen und nen grossen kaufen. wohl n camelbak mule oder sowas und n deuter oder vaude mit netz am rücken für längere touren mit ordentlich gepäck. eigentlich gefällt mir der ergon als kleiner am besten aber is mir einfach zu teuer für einen kleinen.

edit: danke fürs angebot mit den bildern hanussen. wennde nix zu tun hast wärs ganz nett. wennjemand aber n mule hätte wärs noch besser den mla mit fullface und pprotektoren zu sehen.


----------



## styler91 (16. Juli 2008)

HEy,

ich habe mich immer noch nicht endscheiden können. Aber die Dakine trinksysteme sollen nicht der Hit sein, genau wie thiese das schon angeschnitten hat mit der Rückenbelüftung.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ecke/Lezyne-Allpack-Rucksack-2008::11116.html

Das einzigste mit dem ich jetzt nicht wirklich was anfangen kann ist, mir vorzustellen wie viel 17.5 l sind? 17.5 Maß bier? Höhrt sich viel an, der Dakine Apex zum vergleich hat 26 l Packvoulumen. Also nicht das mir der Rucksack dann zu klein ist. 

Meine Protecktoren kann ich daran festzurren?

Ich denke ich werede mir den Rucksack mal bestellen und wenn er mir nicht gefällt kann ich ihn ja immer noch zurückschicken!

Gruß


----------



## Quartz (22. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, ich suche ein einen Rucksack, er sollte volgendes haben:
Bequem und gut durchlüftet am Rücken, am besten mit so einem Netz,
eine Trinkblase mit 3 KLiter mus dabei sein,

und für unterschiedlichste Inhalte gebastelt sein, ich nehme mit von 2 Stöcken (Schlagzeuger ) bis zu x-Schulbücher über Ersatzklamotten, werkzeug, Brotzeit, usw, also volle Tourenausrüstung bis hin zu Einkäufen  

Normalerweiße hab ich da andere Rucksäcke,. aber nach 2km ist da wo der Rucksack ist ein iresen Wasserfleck, da hab ich keinen Bock drauf  sollte nicht über 100 euro kosten.

DER  Deuter Hydro EXP 8/12 hat mir sehr entssprochen, vor allem der 12er, was gibts noch als alternativen? am besten mit noch einem zusätzlichem reisverschluss um mehr Volumen zu bekommen 

MFG


----------



## polo (23. Juli 2008)

abh. davon, wieviele bücher da rein sollen, sind 8 oder 12l wenig. außerdem haben die exps kein netzrücken. dann - so es denn deuter sein soll - eher z.b. cross air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (23. Juli 2008)

thies schrieb:


> hey leute,
> vll kann mir einer helfen. ich suche n rucksack der folgendes erfüllen soll:
> -15 (+-) liter fassungsvermögung
> -3 liter trinkblasen fach/halterung
> ...



Hab den Camelback HOSS seit ein paar Monaten und will nix mehr anderes. Kann alles was du willst, hat ne 3l Blase incl., nur die Regenhülle net, aber da nehm ich die alte vom Deuter (das Hauptfach vom HOSS ist wasserdicht). Ist zwar ein wenig größer als du es brauchst, aber die Kompressionsriemen arbeiten super  und dank dem neuen Rückenystem spürtman ihn fast nicht, und das schwitzen ist damit auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Spade (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich frage einfach mal hier:

Bekommt man auf einen Camelback Mule einen Helm drauf? Aus den zahlreichen Beiträgen werde ich nicht mehr schlau. Ich nutze zur Zeit den Deuter Bike 1 und da funktioniert das Helm verstauen ohne Probleme. Aber für kürzere Ausfahrten, ist er einfach zu groß. Ein paar Meinungen (oder Fotos) wären super!


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juli 2008)

Also habe heute erst an meinem Mule nen Specialized Deviant und nen paar Race Face FR Ellbogen / Arm Schoner dran gehabt ... funkz 1a, weiss zwar nicht ob die Stelle dafür vorgesehen ist aber hält. Nen "normalen" Helm bekommst erst recht unter ... 
Bild kann ich bei Bedarf morgen mal nachreichen ...


----------



## Spade (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

das klingt vielversprechend! Ein Foto, um zu sehen wie die Befestigung aussieht  wäre auch super


----------



## thies (26. Juli 2008)

seh ich genau so. mihc interessiert der mule auch recht stark. der hoss ist mir einfach zu gross. aber danke für den tipp mike.


----------



## Sam-BMC (27. Juli 2008)

Ansonsten kann ich die Rucksäcke von Lezyne wirklich empfehlen, die sind hier ja auch schon ein paar Mal angesprochen worden. Und preislich meines Erachtens erschwinglich. Man kriegt ja auch entsprechend was dafür.

Also, einmal finde ich den Lezyne Allpack super (http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/product_info.php?info=p444_Lezyne---Allpack-Trinkrucksack.html) der hat 17,5 Liter Packvolumen und eine 3 Liter Trinkblase. Da paßt richtig viel rein und durch das integrierte Organisationssystem bleibt alles an seinem Platz, rutscht und stört nicht. Den Helm kann man hinten unterklemmen, das Trägersystem (Float Y) ist super angenehm und stufenlos einstellbar. Viele durchdachte Details für mehr Komfort, z. B. die gepolsterte wasserabweisende MP3-Player-Tasche mit Kopfhörerausgang. Die Trinkblase kann zum Reinigen aufgezippt, umgestülpt und dann sogar in die Spülmaschine gestellt werden - ideal, wenn man auf das ganze Geputze keinen Bock hat...  Also, ich find das Ding cool, alles in allem ein super Teil.

Alternativ gibt es von Lezyne ja auch die kleinere Version, den Powerpack (http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/product_info.php?info=p445_Lezyne---Powerpack-Trinkrucksack.html), kostet etwas weniger, auch 3 Liter Trinkblase, dafür aber nur 8 Liter Packvolumen. Also nicht für die ganz großen Touren geeignet, da paßt dann auch leider der Helm hinten nicht mit dran. Ansonsten steht der kleine seinem großen Bruder aber in Punkto Organisation und Tragekomfort in nichts nach.

Ich bin jedenfalls mit beiden Varianten vollends zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juli 2008)

@Spade: hab das Foto nicht vergessen  nur komm grad nicht dazu ... i keep on trying


----------



## styler91 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den Allpack! Der is genial ich mache in naher Zukunft mal fotos 

greetz


----------



## Spade (29. Juli 2008)

Immer her damit! Je mehr Fotos desto besser. Bilder sind manchmal einfach aussagekräftiger...


----------



## b4cke (31. Juli 2008)

Dakine Apex!

click


----------



## der metty (19. August 2008)

@ JansonJanson

wie schauts aus mit den bildern?


----------



## Smooth* (19. August 2008)

Camelback Mule. Der hat zumindest die 3l Trinkblase. Hab ich selber. Bis jetzt soweit zufrieden. Schön leicht. Liegt gut am Körper. Würd ich wieder kaufen


----------



## t-killa (19. August 2008)

hallo,

ich stand auch vor dem problem der trikrucksackwahl.

meine entscheidung fiel dann zugunsten des camelbak blowfish.
ich finde er trägt sich sehr angenehm, hat genügend stauraum
und eine trinkblase von 3 liter. 

gruß


----------



## tigerwoodzz (6. Juni 2009)

Hey,

habe auch eine Frage zu diesem Thema:

Ein Freund wollte mir heute den Deuter Compact EXP 12 mitbringen. Er hat sich aber vergriffen und den Deuter Race EXP Air mitgebracht. 
Ich kann aber keinen großen Unterschied finden. Wenn dem so ist behalte ich den Race EXP Air. 
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit den Rucksäcken bzw. kennt ihr den Unterschied (außer den Unterschied 2 zu 3 Liter)?

Danke..

Gruss Simon


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. Juni 2009)

unterschiede:
- tragesystem (airstripes - aircomfort)
- volumen (erweiterung)
- schnitt
- kompressionsriemen


----------



## tigerwoodzz (8. Juni 2009)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> unterschiede:
> - tragesystem (airstripes - aircomfort)
> - volumen (erweiterung)
> - schnitt
> - kompressionsriemen


 
Moin,
danke für die Info.
Welchen würdest du denn empfehlen bzw. hast Du einen Favoriten?

Gruss Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mavrix (8. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

also ich habe mir den Deuter EXP 12 gekauft mit 3L Trinkblase. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rucksack, der wurde auch in der Mountain Bike 06/09 mit sehr gut bewertet. 

Kostet bei Rose Versand 84,95â¬ inkl. Trinkblase. 

Vg
Mavrix


----------



## flyingcruiser (8. Juni 2009)

ich hatte bisher den superbike mit airstripes. anliegen tut er recht gut, kompressionsriemen hat er leider nicht. zudem ist er, nur um die trinkblase und bischen werkzeug zu transportieren, etwas zu groß.


----------



## tigerwoodzz (9. Juni 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich habe mir den Deuter EXP 12 gekauft mit 3L Trinkblase. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rucksack, der wurde auch in der Mountain Bike 06/09 mit sehr gut bewertet.
> Kostet bei Rose Versand 84,95 inkl. Trinkblase.
> Vg
> Mavrix


 
Moin,
ich habe mir diesen jetzt auch bestellt. Danke für den Tipp!
Bin auf den unterschied zwischen den beiden gespant.

Gruss Simon


----------



## Lembi (9. Juni 2009)

lösch mich


----------



## mamima (18. Juni 2009)

to Mavrix

Hallo,
sag mal wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Rucksack, wielange schon im Gebrauch ??

Bei meinen Camelback Lobo 3l ist nach 18 Monaten nun die Trinkblase kaputt gegangen -- ich finde die Camelback blasen auch nicht so dolle zu reinigen -- aber das ist halt meine Meinung.

Gruß
Mattes


----------



## mamima (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir letzte Woche Donnerstag den Deuter Compact 12 ex mit der 3l Trinkblase bei Rose gekauft.

Die Trinkblase und auch das Mundstück sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als die von Camelback.

Alleine das reinigen mit der großen Öffnung ist ein Kinderspiel.
Beim Mundstück ist der Schutz einfach nur klasse.

Bin bis jetzt 4mal damit gefahren zudem passt die Trinkblase ohne Probleme in meinen Lobo rein 

Gruß
Mattes


----------



## tigerwoodzz (25. Juni 2009)

mamima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mir letzte Woche Donnerstag den Deuter Compact 12 ex mit der 3l Trinkblase bei Rose gekauft. Die Trinkblase und auch das Mundstück sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als die von Camelback.
> Alleine das reinigen mit der großen Öffnung ist ein Kinderspiel.
> Beim Mundstück ist der Schutz einfach nur klasse.
> ...


 
Hey,
bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Ich habe meinen vorige Woche bekommen und bin jetzt auch schon ein paar Touren gefahren und alles ist super. Ich habe als erstes die Flaschenhalter abmontiert... 

@Mavrix: Danke für den Tipp... 

Gruss Simon


----------



## relaxo_ (25. Juni 2009)

ich such einen 3l-trinkrucksack der möglichst klein ist, aber trotzdem nen fullface tragen kann, fürs trailfahren incl. anfahrt. für richtige touren hab ich nen transalp.
sowas wie der camelbak lobo, wobei ich nicht weiss ob man da eben den fullface dranmachen kann, müsste auch nicht optimal sitzen, so dass ich ihn ne gute stunde über straßen und feldwege transportieren kann.
camelbak würd ich prinzipiell bevorzugen, da ich schon son kleinen 1.5l hab und absolut zufrieden sowohl mit dem rucksack als auch dem trinksystem bin.
achja, ich wollt wenn möglich eher weniger ausgeben... wer hätts gedacht


----------



## flyingcruiser (25. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung, ob bei dem lobo der fullface gut ran passt. vielleicht den kinngurt durch die schnalle des lobo ziehen, das könnte gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (25. Juni 2009)

ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht. vielleicht kann ja jemand der nen lobo hat mal schaun?


----------



## mamima (26. Juni 2009)

@ relaxo_

also ob ein Fullface Helm hinten dran passt kann ich leider nicht ausprobieren da ich keinen habe.

Hinten an der Schnalle habe ich immer meine Regenjacke festgemacht.
Ich denke aber das der dran geht. Eventuell einen 2ten Riemen besorgen oder bei einen Motorradzubehör Laden wie Louis, Hein Gericke, Polo ein Helmnetz für Motorräder besorgen

http://www.louis.de/_30177fef6c7348...le_context=detail&artnr_gr=10001152&anzeige=0
oder
http://www.louis.de/_30177fef6c7348...le_context=detail&artnr_gr=10001150&anzeige=0

Gruss
Mattes


----------



## xizangle (27. Juni 2009)

mamima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir letzte Woche Donnerstag den Deuter Compact 12 ex mit der 3l Trinkblase bei Rose gekauft.
> 
> ...


 
genau das war das k.o. kriterium für mich. ich hatte in der vergangenheit nur camelback, allerdings war mir die reinigung immer etwas lästig mit der kleinen öffnung. 
da mein mule nach einem längerem auslandsaufenthalt nicht mehr auffindbar war, habe ich mich diesmal für einen kleinen deuter speedlite mit 10 ltr. inhalt + 2 liter blase entschieden. 

ich finde die blase deutlich gelungener als die der camelback variante.


----------

